
Galileo Launch (sat 9 and 10) – Lift-off - igravious
http://www.esa.int/spaceinvideos/Videos/2015/09/Galileo_Launch_sat_9_10_-_Lift-off
======
igravious
Follow updates here:
[https://twitter.com/esaoperations](https://twitter.com/esaoperations)

